# Hunted Public Ground at Tappan Lake 10-27



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Hunted public ground at Tappan lake yesterday morning for about 4 hours, saw a bunch of grey squirrels and NO deer. I had previously scouted this area out and found quite a bit of sign and some signs of rutting activity going on so I figured it would be a good area to try. I was pretty disappointed............didnt see a single deer ............didnt even jump any up walking in or out of the area !! 

Went back out to the same area in the evening..............same results..........tons of squirrels and NO deer.............i was just hoping to fill one of my anterless tags..........Ive never hunted public ground before........i must say i am pretty disappointed. I have lots of private ground to hunt on i just wanted to try something different. Heck i drive up and down the road at Tappan all of the time and dodge deer running back and forth across the road so i figured id take a doe out there and fill a tag............i dont know maybe i should set up stand along side the road somewhere and ud have better luck !!! LOL 


Do any OGF members hunt on the public ground at Tappan ?? 

Do you have much luck ??? 

Are the crowds TERRIBLE during gun season ??? 

I figure with all of the guys walk hunting that youd see plenty of deer out there then that theyd jump up for you. I was actually thinking about taking my son out there during the youth season. do you think it would be worth the trip ??? 

Ive heard horror stories about the game warden/rangers being pretty picky out there and bugging people .............is this true ??? One guy i ran into said he had a warden/ranger walk right up on him IN THE WOODS and check his license and stuff out........i think that is a bit rediculous IF that is true ..........anyone else have this happen ?? I mean if i am sitting on stand TRYING to hunt and they walk right in on me .......and scare off my deer .........id be alittle TICKED OFF about it !!!


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Never hunted up there, but I've never had good experiences hunting public land, because of all the other hunters....no idiots or anything, just orange orange, orange! If you've got private land you can hunt I'd consentrate there, especially for a youth hunt, just seems you'd have a better experience in a more controlled and SAFE enviroment. As for the DNR guys.....kinda like the cops....they are just doing their jobs. Yeah, it would tick me off a little, but just think of it like this....how many people do they bust for no fishing liscence by walking up and down the dams to check them.....quite a few.
Good luck this year...it should be heating up soon.


----------

